#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Text box Size

## cabroncito29

I have a need for the following:

1.  VBA code to figure out the exact location of a text box on a PowerPoint slide
2.  VBA code to figure out how much space a text box takes up on a slide (i.e. - the actual box of the text box)

Does anyone have good code for this?

----------

